# Laptop/Tablet-Kombi für die Uni



## Georgler (11. November 2017)

*Laptop/Tablet-Kombi für die Uni*

Moin Moin,
ich würde jetzt im Studium gerne auf Digital umsteigen und daher suche ich jetzt gerade nach einem Laptop, bzw. eher nach einer Laptop/Tablet-Kombi-Lösung.

Ich studiere Wirtschaftsingenieurwesen und habe daher ca. 60% Ingenieursmodule und 40% Wirtschaftsmodule.
D.h. der Laptop würde benutzt werden für Office (Word, PowerPoint, OneNote), Internet, Programmieren, Zeichnen (hier allerdings nichts aufwendiges, dafür stünde auch noch der Desktop bereit).

Da man für fast alle Vorlesungen ein Skript bereitgestellt bekommt, würde ich mit dem Laptop am Skript arbeiten und dort direkt reinzeichnen, reinschreiben, reinskizzieren. So habe ich es bisher auch ganz gut gehandhabt, halt nur analog auf Papier. Ebenfalls würde ich ihn für große und kleine Übungen, Vorträge etc. verwenden.
Programmieren werde ich in Java und C (in der Uni).

Die Mathe-Module habe ich schon durch, hier hätte man das mit dem Laptop aber eh vergessen können 

Ich habe mich bis jetzt nur bei den Surface-Modellen von Microsoft umgeguckt, sprich Surface Pro (2017).
Da ist aber auch schon die Frage, welche Hardware ich für meinen Anwendungsbereich brauche. Reicht ein Intel m3? Reichen 4GB Arbeitsspeicher oder müssen es doch eher 8GB sein, da die Skripte mehrere hunderte Seiten lang sind? Die Skripte, die ich jetzt gerade so als PDF vorliegen habe sind ca. bis zu 8MB groß. Speicherplatz reichen mir 128GB SSD locker aus, auch wenn das OS da natürlich noch nicht mit reinzählt. Betriebssystem sollte Windows sein.

Gibt es vielleicht auch gute Surface-ähnliche Alternativen? Da kenne ich mich leider überhaupt nicht aus 

Mein Preisrahmen liegt ca. um die 1000€ (können auch max. 500€ mehr werden, wenn ich es denn brauche).
Ich würde später noch gucken, ob man dann am Black Friday evtl. das Gesuchte etwas günstiger bekommt.

Über Ratschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen. 

MfG
Georg


----------



## Scientist (11. November 2017)

*AW: Laptop/Tablet-Kombi für die Uni*

Ich nutze seit dem drei Semestern ein Surface 4 (i5-6300, 4 GB RAM, 128 GB SSD).
Die Leistung reicht ohne Probleme fuer Office und kleine CAD Anwendungen.
Die 4 GB RAM haben mich bisher auch nicht wirklich limitiert, wobei es auf der SSD langsam knapp wird (nur noch 40 GB von 116 GB frei; 30 GB sollte man schon fuer ein Win Update haben).

Wenn du deine Skripte als PDF direkt bearbeiten moechtest, kann ich dir Drawboard PDF empfehlen, alternativ kann man sich diese auch in OneNote importieren.
Was ich bisher nicht gemacht habe, weil mir OneNote in der Vergangenheit viel zu instabil fuer solche Spielereien war (mittlerweile laeuft es recht Stabil).
Wenn du deine OneNote Notizen nicht gerade bei MS lagern moechtest, empfehle ich dir eine Office-Version zu kaufen (oder ueber deine Uni zu beziehen) und vor allem nicht die App zu nutzen.

Bei den Geraeten solltest du auf jedenfall auf die Akkulaufenzeiten achten, das Surface schneidet hier etwas schlechter ab (Marketingangaben ignorieren).
Sowie ist beim Surface Pro (2017) kein Stift und kein Typecover dabei. Achte also auf passende Angebote.
Alternativ ggf. mal im MS Shop nachschauen, was so mit dem Studentenrabatt moeglich ist.


----------



## efdev (11. November 2017)

*AW: Laptop/Tablet-Kombi für die Uni*

Ein Thinkpad Yoga dürfte bei deinem Anwendungsfall auch in Frage kommen, eventuell auch gebraucht kaufen.


----------



## fotoman (11. November 2017)

*AW: Laptop/Tablet-Kombi für die Uni*

Wobei man beim Yoga ganz exakt auf das Modell und das darin verbaute Display achten muss. Bei weitem nicht alle Vatrianten haben eine Unterstützung für einen ectehn Stift.

Alternative zu einem aktuellen Surface Pro wären die Surface Pro 3 oder 4. wobei beim 3er alle einen Lüfter haben, beim 4er einzig das mit m3 nicht. Oder das grundsätzlich lüfterlose Acer Aspire Switch Alpha 12 bzw. der aktuelle Nachfolger Acer Switch 5

Eins muss aber bei allen Geräten außer dem Yoga klar sein. Es sind (sehr große) Tablets mit ansteckbarer Tastatur. Man kann mit der Tastatur nur vernünftig auf einem stabilen Untergrund arbeiten. Die eigenen Knie sind kein solcher Untergrund, da hat man immer Angst, dass einem die Tableteinheit bei der geringsten Unachtsamkeit auf den Boden fällt. Ein beherrzter Griff zur Tastatur genügt eben nicht, um den Fall abzufangen.

Ob die m3-Variante genügt lässt sich nur schwer sagen, genauso wie die benötigte Ram und SSD-Größe. Ich komme zwar mit meinem 4/128 der Surface Pro 2 für meine Anwendungen irgendwie zurecht, würde beim nächsten Gerät aber mind. zwei Klassen höher zugreifen (8/256 oder, wenn irgendwie finanzierbar, 78/512). Genauso habe ich schon ein paar Monate lang auf einem der ersten Atom-Netbook mit 2 GB Ram und Visual Studio Software programmiert, man wird halt genügsam. Auf dem 6 Jahre alten Lenovo x220 macht es viel mehr Spaß.

 Zum reinen Kommentieren oder Schreiben von Texten reicht der m3 und 4/128 natürlich. Persönlich würde ich dann aber eher zum Acer Switch Alpha 12 mit i3, 4GB Ram und 256GB SSD greifen. U.U. solltest Du Dir überlegen, was Du mit dem Tablet alles anstellen möchte, nicht nur die nächstenn 2-3 Jahre in der Uni, die Geräte sind bedeutend länger sinnvoll nutzbar. Genauso würde ich mir überlegen, ob ich mit dem parallelen Betreib von Windows-PC und Windows-Tablet wirklich arbeiten möchte. Wer die Cloud liebt, hat damit wohl mittlerweile keine Probleme mehr.

 Wer aber weiterhin Herr seiner Daten sein möchte, ist ständig manuell am Synchronisieren oder teilt die Aufgaben passend auf. Und schon überlegt man sich, ob man aufwändigere Programmieraufgaben, die man auch mobil bearbeiten/präsenteien möchte, wirklich zu Hause am PC erstellt. Es macht u.U. einge Arbeit, alle benötigten Libs, Datenbanken, Webserver usw. auf beiden Geräten synchron zu halten. Das mag mit einer VM noch möglich sein, aber schon sind 4 GB Ram und 128 GB SSD viel zu wenig.

Ähnliches lässt sich auch größere Präsentationen oder Textdokumente anwenden, welche viele Bilder/Charts enthalten, die man zunächst extern erstellt hat. Das Arbeiten auf/mit MicroSD-Karten macht keinen Spaß, wenn man dies aus finanziellen Gründen nicht machen muss.


----------



## efdev (11. November 2017)

*AW: Laptop/Tablet-Kombi für die Uni*



fotoman schrieb:


> Wobei man beim Yoga ganz exakt auf das Modell und das darin verbaute Display achten muss. Bei weitem nicht alle Vatrianten haben eine Unterstützung für einen ectehn Stift.


Beim Neukauf wohl weniger ein Problem aber beim Gebrauchtkauf auf jeden Fall gar nicht so einfach herauszufinden, danke für den Einwurf das hatte ich ganz vergessen 
Ähnlich dem Yoga gibt es doch auch Modelle von HP und Dell aber ob die was taugen weiß ich nicht.
Das Yoga scheint in Ordnung zu sein und wenn das Geld für die 14" Variante vorhanden ist dann sollte auch das Arbeiten damit angenehmer sein.


----------



## Georgler (11. November 2017)

*AW: Laptop/Tablet-Kombi für die Uni*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Dass man beispielsweise für ein Surface Pro einen geraden Untergrund braucht, stellt für mich eigentlich kein Problem dar. Ebenfalls hätte ich kein Problem mit zwei Systemen (PC und Laptop gleichzeitig), da ich für die Uni sowieso schon die OneDrive-Cloud benutze , die ja im Office-Paket mit drin ist.

Ich habe mich bezüglich dem Surfcae nochmal umgeguckt, da dort ja Tastatur als auch Stift nicht mit drin sind. Nach derzeitigem Preis müsste ich also gut 200€ zusätzlich zum Surface bezahlen. Da dachte ich dann, dass man eigentlich gleich das Surface Book nehmen könnte, da der Preis ungefähr gleich ist (wenn man Tastatur und Stift beim Surface Pro mit einrechnet), da aber gerade anscheinend das neue Surface Book 2 rauskommt, wird der Preis wahrscheinlich nicht mehr auf ähnlichem Niveau sein.

Abgesehen vom Surface finde ich das ThinkPad Yoga auch ziemlich gut, vielleicht etwas dicker, dafür aber mehr I/O. Ist dort der Stift mit drin oder gibt es dort überhaupt einen Stift für?
Das Acer Switch 5 ist mir aufgefallen durch einen ziemlich starken Preis? Ca. 250€ günstiger als die Konkurrenz, hat man dafür irgendwelche gravierenden Abstriche in der Qualität o.ä?

Ob ich eher 4GB oder 8GB brauche weiß ich noch nicht so recht, ich hätte aber gesagt, dass man mit 8GB mehr für die Zukunft gewappnet ist. Wären die 200€ mehr gerechtfertigt?

Den Studentenrabatt gibt es anscheinend nur für das Surface Book, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.

MfG
Georg


----------



## efdev (11. November 2017)

*AW: Laptop/Tablet-Kombi für die Uni*

2-in-1 Convertible Notebooks: Studenten, Lenovo and Digitalisierstift - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen
Das hier wäre die Auswahl an Neugeräten mit Digitizer und Studentenrabatt. 
Welches da jetzt genau wie was taugt kann ich dir aber nicht sagen, da außerhalb von meinem Konto 
Aber zu den Modellen finden sich bestimmt auch aussagekräftige Tests, wenn ich was finde Update ich den Post.

Test Lenovo Yoga 720-13IKB Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Das wäre mal ein Test zu dem günstigsten Campus Lenovo.


----------



## fotoman (11. November 2017)

*AW: Laptop/Tablet-Kombi fÃ¼r die Uni*

Das Surface Book mag etwas sein, wenn man die Konstruktion mag ("Dickes Gelenk") und (b) eher einen Laptop wie ein Tablet mit Tastatur sucht. 13,5" als Tablet ist verdammt groß.

Das (neue) Yoga 720-13 mag eine Alternative sein. Insb. wenn FullHD genügen, man nichts gegen 16:9 hat und/oder die Tastatur wichtig ist. Effektiv hat man beim Yoga etwas mehr Breite bei etwas weniger Höhe (Surface 4/2017 mit 200% und Yoga 720-13 mit 125% Skalierung, dann arbeitt man effektiv mit lesbaren ca. 132 PPI). Zum Zeichnen ist die höhere Auflösung des Surface sicher besser, wie das beim Schreiben ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Enien Stift gibt es zum Yoga 720-13, das dürfte sogar ein Wacom-kompatibeles Display sein.

Acer Switch 5 oder Alpha 12: das Display ist etwas kleiner (identisch zum Surface Pro 3). Vom Stift habe ich noch nichts schlechtes gelesen, die Tastatur fühlt sich beim Händler eher wie die des Surface Pro 3 an (die des Pro 4 oder 2017 ist besser und teurer). Auch die Switch 12 sind m.W.n. noch alle lüfterlos, beim Pro 2017 gilt das nur für einige kleine Varianten, beim Pro 4 nur für die m3 Version.

Bzgl. CPU, Speicher und SSD habe ich meine Meinung oben schon genannt. Persönlich würde ich mir nur Geräte mit mind. i5, 8 GB Ram und mins. 256 GB SSD kaufen. Ich weiss aber auch aus der Erfahrung mit meinem 4/128 Surface Pro 2, was ich benötige und wofür ich bereit bin, Geld auszugeben. Auch mit 4/128 kann man kleinere Softwareprojekte entwicklen, Office und co. ist sowieso mögliich (auch Word mit Dokumetnen, die mehrere hundert Seiten lang sind und viele Bilder enthalten). Zur Not muss man halt immer die Programme schließen, die man gerade nicht aktiv nutzt.

Mein kommendes Tablet wäre daher wohl dashier
Test Acer Switch 5 (7500U, 512 GB) Convertible - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Mittlerweile würde ich die 250 Euro für die größere SSD zähneknirschend drauflegen. 4 GB Ram wären mir für ein Tablet/Convertible, das ich vermutlich wieder viele Jahre nutze, zu wenig. Die Geräte lassen sich ja leider nicht aufrüsten.


----------



## Georgler (11. November 2017)

*AW: Laptop/Tablet-Kombi für die Uni*

Moin,

ich habe zwischendurch nochmal eine Frage: Ist das normal, dass 2-in1-Geräte wie diese nur 1 Jahr Garantie haben? Ich bin normalerweise im Computerbereich 2 bis 3 Jahre gewöhnt. Man müsste ja auch 2 Jahre Gewährleistung haben, aber die ist dann nach 6 Monaten anscheinend unnütz, wenn die Hersteller auch nur ein Jahr Garantie geben (Beweislast etc.). Hat die kurze Garantie einen bestimmten Grund?

MfG
Georg


----------



## fotoman (12. November 2017)

*AW: Laptop/Tablet-Kombi für die Uni*



Georgler schrieb:


> Hat die kurze Garantie einen bestimmten Grund?


Schlicht und ergreifend die Kosten. Irgendwo muss der Preisunterschied zwischen Acer und Microsoft ja herkommen (wobei MS das für das neue Pro stillschweigend auch verkürzt hat, wie ich gerade sehe). Da man die Geräte leider nicht reparieren kann, tauscht z.B. Microsoft das Surface Pro innerhalb der Garantie (bei einem berechtigten Fall) einfach aus. MS hat nun wohl gemerkt, dass die Konkurenz die Produkte mit einem Jahr Garantie auch verkauft, also ziehen sie nach. U.U. gibt es von MS auch für die "Commercial" Variante längere Garantiezeiten.

Das muss man halt alles in seine Kalkulation mit einrechnen, genauso wie evtl. den gewählten Händler, wenn man darüber Gewährleistug haben möchte. Amazon ist u.U. bei der Beweislastumkehr kulanter wie kleine Internethändler.

Nachdem ich davon ausgehe, dass ein Gerät entweder in den ersten 6 Monaten ausfällt oder lange hält, stört mich das bei Neuware eher weniger. Defekte Akkus oder Sturzschäden sind von der Garantie ja nicht abgedeckt.


----------



## amdahl (12. November 2017)

*AW: Laptop/Tablet-Kombi für die Uni*



Georgler schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe zwischendurch nochmal eine Frage: Ist das normal, dass 2-in1-Geräte wie diese nur 1 Jahr Garantie haben? Ich bin normalerweise im Computerbereich 2 bis 3 Jahre gewöhnt. Man müsste ja auch 2 Jahre Gewährleistung haben, aber die ist dann nach 6 Monaten anscheinend unnütz, wenn die Hersteller auch nur ein Jahr Garantie geben (Beweislast etc.). Hat die kurze Garantie einen bestimmten Grund?
> 
> ...



Das kommt ganz darauf an was du kaufst. Bei consumer-Geräten ist 1 Jahr Herstellergarantie mittlerweile häufig zu finden. Unabhängig davon ob 2in1 oder normaler Laptop.
Auch bei vielen Campus-Produkten ist die Herstellergarantie standardmäßig auf 1 Jahr gekürzt um den Preis zu drücken.
Bei Business-Geräten hat man in der Regel 2-3 Jahre die man auch verlängern kann.


----------



## Georgler (13. November 2017)

*AW: Laptop/Tablet-Kombi für die Uni*

Danke für eure Antworten!

Da ja alle Geräte eine etwas kürzere Garantie haben, muss ich das ja eh schlucken und da das Surface beispielsweise keine Lüfter mehr hat traue ich dem ganzen auch schon mehr 
Ich bin jetzt persönlich noch am überlegen, ob ich versuche günstig an ein Surface Pro heranzukommen oder, ob ich etwas warte und ein Surface Book mit besserem I/O hole, aber das ist glaube ich eher eine persönliche Präferenz.

Ich werde aber aufgrund eurer Ratschläge einen i5 mit mind. 8GB RAM nehmen, um auch in Zukunft besser da zu stehen. Lieber einmal mehr investieren, als dann irgendwann gleich ein neues Gerät holen zu müssen.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Tipps!

MfG
Georg


----------



## fotoman (14. November 2017)

*AW: Laptop/Tablet-Kombi fÃ¼r die Uni*



Georgler schrieb:


> Da ja alle Geräte eine etwas kürzere Garantie haben, muss ich das ja eh schlucken und da das Surface beispielsweise keine Lüfter mehr hat traue ich dem ganzen auch schon mehr


Vorsicht, die Aussage stimmt zwar für die i5-Variante. Die i7-Varianten haben aber einen Lüfter, da war MS wohl zu faul, sich etwas vernünftiges auszudenken. Acer schafft es mit einer leicht anderes i7-Variante auch lüfterlos. Für 0-17% Mehrleistung (falls die beim Surface Pro auch vollständig nutzbar ist) würde ich freiwillig auf den Lüfter verzichten.

Und was die Garantie betrifft (wurde ja schon erwähnt): die Commercial-Geräte gibt es auch mit 2 Jahren Garantie, siehe z.B. hier:
Microsoft 256 GB i5 Surface Book (TP4-00010) kaufen 
Diese lässt sich auch auf 3 oder 4 Jahre erweitern (Angebote auf der selben Seite). All das kostet dann halt ein paar Euro mehr wie die technisch identische Consumer-Variante.


----------



## Georgler (15. November 2017)

*AW: Laptop/Tablet-Kombi für die Uni*

Stimmt, vielen Dank für die Info! Die i7-Variante liegt aber eh außerhalb meines Preisrahmens, daher mir egal 

Warum ist das von dir verlinkte Surface Book so "günstig"?

Hier bezahlt man offiziell bei Microsoft 500€ mehr? https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/store/d/surface-book/8txj08q9lxdt/5L80?activetab=pivot:overviewtab

MfG
Georg


----------



## fotoman (16. November 2017)

*AW: Laptop/Tablet-Kombi für die Uni*



Georgler schrieb:


> Warum ist das von dir verlinkte Surface Book so "günstig"?
> 
> Hier bezahlt man offiziell bei Microsoft 500€ mehr?


Bitte genau lesen, das obige Angebot ist ein Business-Angebot, da ist es üblich, mit dem Nettopries zu "werben", Brutto sind es zwar immer noch 250 Euro Unterschied, zu denen man dann wohl MS oder den Händler befragen müsste.

Das MS nicht immer günstig ist, ist nichts neues. Das Book in der Ausstattung gibt es schon ab 1600 Euro.

Der Händler war einzig und alleine als Beispiel gedacht, dass man das Surface Book auch mit 2-4 Jahren Garantie kaufen kann. U.U. beliefert er sogar keine Endkunden.


----------



## Scientist (16. November 2017)

*AW: Laptop/Tablet-Kombi für die Uni*

Koennte vielleicht auch ganz interessant sein:
Eve-Tech


----------



## Evandure (16. November 2017)

*AW: Laptop/Tablet-Kombi für die Uni*

Wollte mich auch mal eben zu Wort melden. Mit dem Surface Book bist du auf jeden Fall sehr gut bedient. Ich habe selber das SB mit i7, 8gb ram und 256ssd und es ist wirklich sehr angenehm damit zu arbeiten. Zuhause am Desktop bastel ich gerne mal, das SB ist aber ein reines Arbeitsgerät und soll einfach funktionieren..und das tut es. Damit hast du kein Treiberchaos und die Hardware ist von der Verarbeitung auch Spitze (Display, Tastatur, Trackpad, Stift)
Das alles sah bei meinem Vaio Multiflip ein wenig anders aus.. (ist vielleicht auch der Grund warum die heute pleite sind)
Geld sparen kannst du natürlich auch bei einem Gebrauchtkauf, vor allem weil ja jetzt die zweite Generation draußen ist. Aber keine Angst, die ersten Gen ist bis auf den fehlenden USB-C Anschluss absolut erstklassig. Vor allem im Uni Alltag.


----------



## Georgler (16. November 2017)

*AW: Laptop/Tablet-Kombi für die Uni*

Moin,

vielen Dank auch für deine Erfahrung!

Ich bin derzeit noch am überlegen zwischen dem Surface Pro (5) und dem Surface Book 2.

Das Surface Book ist meiner Meinung nach sinnvoll, weil man eine relativ robuste Konstruktion hat, die nicht umkippen hat, auch auf dem Schoß (beispielsweise im Zug o.ä.). Für programmieren stelle ich mir das Surface Book auch angenehmer vor, da größeres Touchpad, größere Tastatur. Ob die Tastaturen sich in Traveldistance unterscheiden weiß ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht. Im Laden habe ich da keinen großen Unterschied gemerkt. USB-C gibt es auch nur beim Surface Book, ist aber nicht so wichtig, habe eh noch kein USB-C-Gerät, zur Not gibt's Adapter. 

Wo ich aber das Surface Pro vorne sehe, ist in Vorlesungen. Dort kann man relativ einfach wechseln zwischen Tastatur/Laptop-Betrieb und Tablet-betrieb, einfach Tastatur umklappen. Das wird dann beim Surface Book schon schwieriger mit Abdocken etc.
Und wenn man mit dem Stift größere Sachen skizzieren oder schreiben will, ist es ja schon praktisch, wenn man nicht schief auf den Bildschirm schreibt sondern von oben herab guckt (wie beim Tablet).

Hast du / habt ihr da eventuell Erfahrungen?

Preislich gesehen würde ich ja bei folgendem landen:
Surface Pro (5) (i5, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD): 1195,95€ (Gerät, Amazonpreis) + 123,82€ (Tastatur) + 105,99€ (Stift) = 1425,76€
Surface Book 2 (gleiches wie oben): 1574,10€ (Gerät inkl. Tastatur mit Studentenrabatt) + 105,99€ (Stift) = 1680,09€

Also eine Preisdifferenz von immerhin 250€ und 1700€ ist für einen Studenten ne ziemliche Stange Geld 

Zwischenfrage: Warum ist dieses Type Cover günstiger als die des Pro 4: Microsoft Surface Pro Type Cover schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor ?

Den Studentenrabatt für das Surface Book 2 würde ich nur bei Microsoft selbst bekommen, wie ist dort der Support? Ich hatte bisher mit Amazon extrem gute Erfahrungen, wird sich da Microsoft eher querstellen? In Europa habe ich da häufig negatives gehört.

MfG
Georg


----------



## Evandure (17. November 2017)

*AW: Laptop/Tablet-Kombi für die Uni*

Das SB ist nicht nur wegen der stabileren Bauweise besser für diese Aufgaben geeignet, sondern vor allem wegen dem größeren Bildschrim. Auch Sachen wie Excel werden immer ungemütlicher je kleiner das Display ist.

Bezüglich Vorlesung empfinde ich es genau anders herum. Ich habe das Ding eigentlich die ganze Vorlesung über im Tabletmodus. Ich wüsste nicht wofür der Laptopmodus hier gut sein sollte. PDF Annotator und Tabletmodus, mehr braucht man nicht.
Und wenn man doch einmal umstellen möchte auf Laptop ist dies mMn einfacher als beim Pro, weil man nicht mit dem ganzen Gerät handtieren muss, sondern nur das Display drehen muss. Das geht ziemlich schnell. Auch ein Vorteil beim SB ist, dass die Tastatur niemals über den Tisch schrammt, weil das Gerät immer auf der Unterseite steht (so zB nicht beim Yoga oder eben Surface Pro).

Für mich hat das Pro keinerlei Vorteile gegenüber dem Book, außer dass es sich vllt einfacher transportieren lässt wegen der Größe. Das SB ist jetzt aber auch nicht wirklich groß mit seinen 13.5" und lässt sich bequem transportieren.

Wenn du es dir also leisten kannst, würde ich immer zum SB greifen.

Ich habe meines direkt bei Microsoft geholt, mit Studentenrabatt. Habe den Kundenservice noch nicht gebraucht, und kann dir daher zu deiner Frage nicht helfen.


----------

